# Has anyone seen The Ex List?



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 16, 2008)

I was surprised by how much i liked it.. Elizabeth Reaser's character is really cute but also laid back and cool.. And i have a major crush on her best guy friend, i kinda hope she ends up with him..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 16, 2008)

i liked it kinda--- but i kept seeing her as that woman in the hospital in greys anatomy with her face all effed up


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah i understand, i was feeling that way at first but by the time i finished the second episode i wasn't picturing her anymore...her character is just so different and i like the supporting cast alot which i think makes me like her more...


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 17, 2008)

I have the last two episodes on my DVR that I have not watched.  I might have to check it out now.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah you definitely should.. its a great friday night show cause its light and funny, my roommates an i like to drink wine and watch it and then head out for the night...


----------

